# Embroidery Shops Illustrator or Photoshop?



## ptshirts (Feb 13, 2006)

What is most recommended in an embroidery shop Illustrator or Photoshop?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2005)

Confused by your question, please elaborate?


----------



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

depends what you are comfortable with.
2 different programs...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Confused by your question, please elaborate?


I think the original poster means they want to run an embroidery shop, but want to have the right software for processing designs and digitizing them.

That's my guess at least


----------



## charlesdrex (Feb 24, 2006)

len said:


> depends what you are comfortable with.
> 2 different programs...


ya your right len it depends on you what you are comfortable with. for the 2 different programs or its depends to the designers what they like to used..


----------



## go-logowear (Mar 8, 2006)

Not only does it depend on what your digitizer is comfortable with, but also what features your embroiery software package supports. For example, my punching system allows direct import of Illustrator files, which allows me to create my designs in Illustrator, and have my basic shapes ready for selection and stitch assignment.

Personally, I'd recommend just buying the whole Adobe suite of programs. You'll have all the capabilities you need right now, plus everything you'll need for the future. Additionally, you'll make it much easier for your clients to get artwork to you in whatever format they desire. It's all about making things as painless and transparent for the client, no?

One way to get by the prohibitive expense is to search around online and buy an older version of the software from a software clearance house. Then just pay the upgrade costs to get up to date with your software.


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

ptshirts said:


> What is most recommended in an embroidery shop Illustrator or Photoshop?


As go-logowear mentioned it's ALL about ease of use and making the customer feel like you have everything under control. Which digitizing software do you currently use? Some of the punching programs will allow imports from Corel Draw as well. Almost any vector program will export to an adobe AI format so if you didn't have a ton of cash but still wanted the import feature you could "get by" with a cheaper program in the interim. I too would highly suggest a suite of programs when you can afford it. It will just make things easier across the board.


----------



## km7648 (Oct 7, 2006)

Most embroidery programs use "vector" images directly. this would allow you to cut & paste, import etc. from your graphics program direclty to your embroidery program.

Vector images can be scalled from the size of match book to a bill board with no loss of quality. Great for embroidery "what if's"

Other standard image types (JPEG, bitmap etc.) would have to be digitized again inside the embroidery program. Double the work if you ask me.

Illustrator works on native vector files. Photoshop does not.

*I have both and would recommend Illustrator if you're just going to purchase one program.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I will assume that ptshirts means what software is used to prepare artwork in an embroidery shop as opposed to digitising the artwork for use on an embroidery machine.

If you mean artwork preparation then of the 2 mentioned the short answer is Illustrator, but a lot of embroiderers I know (myself included) use COREL Draw for artwork preparation. Both CORELDraw & Illustrator provide vector based artwork.

Most, if not all, embroiderers would accept image files in JPEG, BMP, PNG etc as artwork for digitising.

But, if you meant what software is used to digitise the artwork (convert into a format an embroidery machine can read), you need a digitising program...of which there are many on the market, Wilcom, Capital, Pulse, Sierra, EmBird etc ranging in price from a few hundred dollars to many thousands of dollars for a top of the line program.

The digitising software you choose depends on what type of design you are mainly going to do...if you are going to be doing mainly corporate logo or clipart type work a basic digitising program would probably suffice.
If you intend doing more complex designs with colour blends etc then a higher level software would be better.


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

Depends on what your digitizer is comfortable.. sometimes artwork cannot be in tru vectors (ai format) becuase it may contain a photo .. 

If the digitizer does not really need a vector for digitizing, the best way is to save the file as a JPG in GOOD Resolution. It always helps to digitize the design with precision.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

most digitizers use raster images. Most digitizing software will accept a dxf file (vector) yet good digitizers just digitize off a jpeg or bitmap.


----------



## go-logowear (Mar 8, 2006)

Fluid said:


> most digitizers use raster images. Most digitizing software will accept a dxf file (vector) yet good digitizers just digitize off a jpeg or bitmap.


Wow - that's an awfully broad judgement you're making there. *Good* digitizers will digitize off of anything that the client supplies, and if they're *smart* digitizers as well, they'll take advantage of all the advantages that having a vector file on hand gives in producing a quality design that is accurate to the client's design.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

There is no problems for file format as from digitizing point of view but the image should be clear! I always ask for JPG, Gif , AI, PSD or PDF formats when someone send me design for digitizing......


----------

